# Pigeons hate wind



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Have you ever noticed that on windy days, pigeons just seem to want to stay put? That they don't seem to like being on the ground? My flock would not come down today because the wind was so bad. I could see Garye up there on the roof all huddled up against the wind but she was DEFINITELY not coming down. I visited another flock and it was the same thing.

They don't like wind.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I see this around my apartment. My local gang generally hang out on the roof opposite my balcony. I am a couple of blocks from the sea shore and the prevailing wind blows towards the balcony. When it's very rough, the pigeons don't like to make that short flight to the balcony in a tail wind. What can happen is they get close, but too fast and too uncontrolled, and they can hit the balcony wall and be seen scrabbling for a grip, or be carried too far up the face of the building, if they don't get it exactly right.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I can certainly understand that.

I think Squeaks was hit by a car the day before I found him as a squeaker with a badly broken wing. The winds was very gusty and he probably couldn't get out of the way!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would think they hate wind, they weight only a few ounces.
When it gets really windy here I hardly see any birds flying around.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've noticed this too. When it's extremely windy, our birds stay in the loft for the most part. The 25 or so mourning doves we feed don't show up on real windy days either.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

When I do see them make a try, the wind scoops them up just as they're ready to land and they have to fly all over again into the wind and hope that the next time they're ready to land, they can make it. It must really annoy them.

So I see my flock is not the only one that hates the wind!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

my birds actually dont mind the wind when it is windy out they dont flap atall and theyll do spirrals and dives inthe wind they wont sit too long they do the same thing over and over they rest on the roof then fly out again then rest on the roof ....... you know wat i meen lol but its funny when they fly cause the wind pushes them so fast but they can go in the coop they just choose not too lol


----------

